# Euro Tractor Mis-haps



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

And some general stupidity.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Made my morning! Thanks!

I especially enjoyed the third clip--showed me how IH equipment reproduces.

Also caused me to wonder if all those where when people had video cameras going, how many other goofy things where done when cameras weren't rolling?

And then there was the last clip...

Thanks again.

Ralph


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Lol what a bunch of clowns. That is funny stuff. Those are some old school tractors lol. Good one mike


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

I recognize the 5th clip in from the beginning. The New Holland being driven along a slope and then hits a rock formation & rolls over. That's a safety demonstration given each August at Penn States' AG Progress Days. The "driver" is actually a dummy. The tractor is remote-controlled.

Gary


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I dont get what they are doing in some of those bog holes lol.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Some of that stuff ain't so funny.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Its not funny just cant believe how stupid some of them are.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

My late FIL saw someone pull a stuck tractor in half once and ever since he always made everyone around here hook to the rear hitch of the stuck tractor.

Some crazy stuff in that video.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

What are they doing getting that stuck is what I dont get. When she wont move I quit not rip and tear til its totally buried.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Sometimes I wonder if people can really be so damn stupid! This video explains and confirms all of my doubts.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Farming in what I call duck fields lol. Got some dummies doing that here to. Bet they wont now the crop prices went down the crapper lol


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

It is guys doing dumb things like that is why we have all the safety things on new tractors now. Some of which are not bad.

But I hate all the safety switches on my tractor when it cold. They dont work and cant start the tractor. Iam not sure which switch it is or more than one. Cause the seat has a switch(disabled that soon after getting tractor if I leaned to the side to far tractor would stop) Two gear shift levers both need to be in neutral. Clutch pedal needs to be pushed and pto shut off. So since they dont work in the cold I have to jump the connection across the starter. Like that is more safe, lots of guys got ran over doing stuff like this. Oh sometimes on a hot day they dont work either.

When I was demoing the 4610 massey it was also the same in the very cold. The safety switches would not work either and it would throw an error code for the clutch pedal. They just dont build thing for the -30 or below temps but the cattle still have to eat.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Darwinism at work


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

That was quite the catastrophic engine failure at about 7:50 into the clip. The last was brilliant.

Most can be summed up in 5 words, stupid is as stupid does.

Here is a compilation, check the one out at about a minute in and pay close attention to the timer in the lower left corner.


----------

